# Has anyone actually bought resale points



## Redranger (May 16, 2014)

Has anyone actually bought resale points ? Would you share your experiences. How were you and the points treated by Diamond. Did you have to buy more pointe from Diamond so your "dirty points" would be added to your club total. Did they give a fair price on these points you were forced to buy?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 16, 2014)

To buy points in "the Club" you must buy them from DRI   BUT many people buy resale points which are great for use within the "collection" which they came from.  So you can but resale "US Collection" points and use them at any of the approx 40 resorts in the "US Collection" 

AS far as buying more points from DRI so that you can get your resale points into "the club", YES that is possible but most people find that the cost isn't worth it.


----------



## Redranger (May 16, 2014)

*How much does it cost*

Yes and Thanks
I know that if I buy resale points, I can use them in the collection. But I want to know how many points diamond forces you to buy in order to have those resale points added to my club account I have heard they demand that you purchase 50% of the number of resale points from them. So if I but 6000 on resale, diamond will force me to buy 2500 from them ( at high prices) if I wish the resale points to be usable in the club, That is why I am asking if anyone has actually gone through this


----------



## kalima (May 17, 2014)

go on the Facebook page called : Diamond members forum it is a closed group and lots of the people there have bought resale and brought them into the club. From what I have read there they said that they got a good deal on the additional points that they bought when they brought resale into the club.


----------



## csalter2 (May 17, 2014)

The good deal that DRI offers to bring resale points into the Club is to buy half of the points you want to bring in at DRI prices.


----------

